# Update on my F350 issues



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

In my 05 F350 w/ the 5.4 my gauges and radio keep loosing power at the same time. When the gauges loose power, the CEL remains lit so some things seem to still work but pretty much all the other lights go off with the gauges. I don't believe the gauges are on the delayed power relay as when I pull it only the radio turns off which makes me think it could be a ground that they may share? The key in ignition dinger also stops sounding when the issue happens. I have no idea exactly where they would be grounded to. Are the only grounds in the cab the ones on the dash support next to the steering column? I can hear what I believe is the delayed accessory relay powering off when the power (or ground) loss occurs. Can anyone give me some insight on where I should be chasing wires? 

I'm also getting a P0446 code. I know this is unrelated to problem 1 but where should I begin checking for causes of this. I know it has to do with the evap emission system vent control circuit but I'm not sure which evap system component is the valve in question. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On my 02 f250 towards the end the radio would not go on or windows go down,But if I slammed the door shut it would work again. never did find out but maybe a ground near the door?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Windows and radio are both on the delayed accessory circuit, I will go try that though and see if there is a shared ground in the area! Thank you!


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I was working on getting an 02-04 windstar for one of my buddies, getting it running, had to change all the plugs, new coil and wires. Anyways, we get the thing running, clear all the trouble codes and notice the speedometer, cluster gauges, transmission indicator are all waving at us, the speedo was going from thirty to 120... Crazy. Long story short, center of the dash behind the radio, the factory harness pins were bad causing everything to lose a clear, clean ground. This caused all these other issues with the cluster gauges and lights, etc.

Sounds like you have a similar issue, I believe you'll need to spend some time with a meter behind the dash chasing grounding points and repairing them. I recommend a Hanes or chitons manual, maybe you can find one on a ford forums site that someone has shared and you can print it out.

Best of luck, hope this might help, Matt


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

when my alternator went bad on my 05 f250 5.4 it caused the raido to turn off and electornics to go nuts and actually messed up some grounds. someone prob already asked on that other thread or something but cant hurt to check it


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

The grounds generally go to the metal frame behind the dash in small sized wires. This frame usually passes through the firewall to usually a larger braided ground on the firewall which will usually go to the motor or frame. The connection on the engine side of the firewall has failed for me a few times in the past on different vehicles. When this happened the interior electronics would go nuts or flash or go out and then come back. Windows, switches, radio, etc. Not saying that is it, but a possibility so I would check that main ground connection.

I would not rule out electric since you seem to have electrical issues, but 0446 is often a plugged system which could be a few items. Has your tank ever had excessive pressure either positive or negative when you remove the gas cap? First look for obvious like damaged wires, rotten hoses, holes, missing parts, etc. You can easily check your canister and valves for debris plugging. Should you find road debris or gunk buildup do not use your brake cleaner. For this type of service usually carb and throttle cleaner will work, just verify it is plastic safe. You can you tube p0446 and some videos will pop up to give you an idea of what you might be looking for.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

My buddies 2003 F-250 was having the same issue with the gauges, radio, and windows. He found there is a relay that goes bad in the cluster that operates all this, really only way is to replace the cluster. He added a switch that bypasses that relay and mounted that on the dash from a separate 12v source.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Update again, I think the problem is in my cluster or associated with the plugs...hopefully the cluster side! Does anyone know if the ECM stores the data displayed on the cluster or will I need to have the new cluster reflashed?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Carrying on...cluster was the problem. $150 for a used one vs. $377 for a new one....i went with the used one for now! 

Onto the evap problem, can someone tell me where the evap emission system vent control circuit or where the actual component is? I have a feeling ive been messing with the wrong component.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Your rig has 3 fuel lines, 2 are stainless and the largest is not. The largest fuel line is your evap line. It runs up the drivers side frame rail. On my 2004 the canister is right near the tank if I remember correctly. I've seen them different places on different trucks.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same issues on my 05 F350 superduty when the alternator went bad everything went haywire but once the new one was put in it all went back to normal


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

There is a company here I deal with that remans that dash with a warranty for about the same as used. Had them just do a Freightliner dash, done the next day.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mrv8outboard;1617793 said:


> There is a company here I deal with that remans that dash with a warranty for about the same as used. Had them just do a Freightliner dash, done the next day.


Wish I had known! Oh well, truck is all done now as far as safety and items concerned with state inspection. Just need to have the spray in bed liner repaired and drop in the dump insert and she's ready for work!


----------

